# Motor brackets



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi - I have a 1964 GTO that's been apart for many years. I'm finally putting the motor back in. I have a tall and short engine bracket which mount to the frame. Can anyone help me as to which side they go on? Thanks.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

mounts are indexed so they can not be switched.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Also to help out, tall one goes drivers side.


----------

